# Try Don Kikis no strings attached...



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Originally started by The Korean, moved here for organization's sake, the goal of this thread is simple... spread the word. Don Kiki is an awesome CC cigar thats fairly inexpensive. If anyone has a few extra to donate in the name of spreading the Don Kiki name, please step up and offer a sampler of Don Kikis, no strings attached to whoever wants them. So far its gone down pretty smooth up in the general section. So, if anyone wants to try these sticks before buying any, or anyone just bought some and has a couple they could send out, post it up here. The only requirement to getting the cigars for free is that you have to have never tried them... There is no requirement for donations... if you want to offer up 1 DK green label robusto, every little bit helps.

Don Kiki ranges from mild to full... the labels are listed in order from mild to full, IMO.
Click any cigar in this list to see a picture and description at CubanCrafters.com:

Green Label
White Label Mild (Vintage 2000 Conn.)*
Red Label
Brown Label
White Label Full (Vintage Select Box Pressed)*

*the White Labels are little nicer than the others so if you want to request a type, stick to the basic three cheap colors, Green, Red and Brown... remember, these are being freely given; someone might offer some whites, but they are more of a 'box split' kind of stick.

When requesting, either request 'anything', one or more specific types, or a range ('mild-med'or 'med-full') to make it easier for those offering cigars.

Here's where we stand:

*Requested:*
Biyobe -- any med-full EXCEPT red
Lok17 -- any or sampler
canney -- any or sampler (brown label figurado preferred)
karmaz00 -- any or sampler
DOZER -- brown or sampler
deuce -- any med-full or sampler
Will_S -- any med-full or sampler
CTDavis -- any or sampler
chubno -- any or sampler
vicegrips.ceo. -- any med-full or sampler
jam -- any or sampler
aracos -- any or sampler
texasmatt -- any med-full or sampler
LkyLindy -- any med-full or sampler (brown preference)
Mr. Mojo Risin -- any or sampler
Clavery88 -- any or sampler
m69c44 -- any or sampler
smokinj -- any or sampler
doblemaduro -- brown 
tuelle -- any med-full or sampler
serenomike -- any med-full or sampler
Chulo -- any med-full or sampler
chip19 -- any or sampler
smh0768 -- any or sampler
MsprinM -- any or sampler
baba -- any med-full or sampler
Rojo Camacho -- any mild-med or sampler
DBCcigar -- brown or sampler
Snapperhead -- any or sampler
dj5213 -- any or sampler

*Stand-by list:* (These folks are temporarily off the list and will be put back at the top of the list as soon as they check in with me)
cole05 -- any med-full (full preference)
AndrewH -- any EXCEPT red
Oliva fanatic -- any mild-med or sampler
stogiemeister -- any or sampler
Labman -- white full

*Offers::*
The Korean -- _Sent_
boomshay -- _Sent_ 
ReV -- _Sent_ 
Labman -- _Sent_ 
Guado -- _Sent_
Biyobe -- _Sent_ 
cybervee -- _Sent_
MangoMike -- _Sent_

*Taken care of:::*
prophetic_joe -- _Received_
architeuthis -- _Received_
scoutmaster022 -- _Received_
DGreekStallion -- _Received_
tekeeladude -- _Received?_
alanf -- _Received_
indymark -- _Received_
tobacmon -- _Received_
MangoMike -- _Received_
Ron -- _Received_
dravensghost -- _Received_
Dun killin time -- _Received_
GoinFerSmoke -- _Received_
Webmeister -- _Received_
smokin_cgars87 -- _Received?_
TheScienceGuy -- _Received_
smakudwn -- _Received?_
Daniel D -- _Received_
stig -- _Received_
mjohnsoniii -- _Received_
baboruger -- _Received?_
zion698 -- _in progress_
shrtcrt -- _in progress_
CubanLink -- _in progress_
BigBuddha76 -- _in progress_
louistogie -- _Received_
Dickson -- _Received_

If someone requests a specific type, please send them atleast one of that stick because some people didn't care for one type of DK and thus are requesting to try some different DKs... As far as the 'any or sampler's go, it'd be nice to send them a variety, but these people have never tried these before, so something is better than nothing. Thanks for participating.
I'll try to keep this list updated, so if you take care of a trade, post something here so i can take the person off the list...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

I have some DK Greens that I'll put up...not sure the exact number but I'll check. I also have a couple DK Reds, I think 2 maybe 3.

I'd love to try the DK White Label Full bodied...if anyone's willing to part with one or a couple let me know.


----------



## anv1 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Don Kiki's cigar*

Hi there!!

Read your threads with much interest. Thank you. You all are correct, but there is one minor difference. In the Don Kiki White Label's there are two, the Don Kiki White Label Harvest 2000, which is Connecticut Shade wrapper (9.1/10 this past Smoke Magazine) and Don Kiki White Label Vintage Selection, which is a full body cigar. Both are incredible. There is also the Don Kiki Brown Label, which is higly recomended if you like a full (strong) body cigar. All the three above comes in boxes.

Now, we also have Don Kiki Limited Reserve Red Label, which is a medium body cigar and an excellent smoke and Don Kiki Limited Reserve Green Label. Both comes in bundles of 25 cigars per bundle and are very affordable.

We look forward to your comments and thank you again for all the nice reviews.

Thanks and all the best,

Alberto Noguera
National Sales Director
Cuban Crafters


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Alberto for the info. It is great to have you guys on board with Cigarlive


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

I'd be interested in trying these. Doesn't matter on the type...whatever you pick will be good with me.


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

I liked the Red I got from CC when I bought some stuff. Also the J.L.Salazar was pretty good (off topic).
It's a shame they are not available for us in Europe. I would have to pay about 5$ tax per stick!

I recommend anyone to try these if you haven't. They are a very good value!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

JHawk & GoinFerSmoke, I'm putting the two of you on the back burner simply because I'm not sure what you are requesting or if you're even requesting... let me know. 

tekeeladude, Labman has some greens and reds up for grabs if you're interested.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

ReV said:


> JHawk & GoinFerSmoke, I'm putting the two of you on the back burner simply because I'm not sure what you are requesting or if you're even requesting... let me know.
> 
> tekeeladude, Labman has some greens and reds up for grabs if you're interested.


Thanks man. I haven't run across these before and am interested in giving them a try.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Great stuff! Russ, I'll send them out within the next couple of days. I'll let you know when they're off. Hope you enjoy them, man!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Labman said:


> Great stuff! Russ, I'll send them out within the next couple of days. I'll let you know when they're off. Hope you enjoy them, man!


I really appreciate it.


----------



## JHawk-cl (May 11, 2007)

ReV said:


> JHawk & GoinFerSmoke, I'm putting the two of you on the back burner simply because I'm not sure what you are requesting or if you're even requesting... let me know.
> 
> tekeeladude, Labman has some greens and reds up for grabs if you're interested.


Thanks for putting me on the list! I am usually more of a medium to full bodied cigar smoker -- but would be happy with anything. I am not meaning to be a moocher, I will buy or trade for Don Kiki's!!


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

i'll take a look at my dk inventory after squids package goes out and see what i can offer up, give me a few days


----------



## caner (May 15, 2007)

I've never heard of Don Kiki but I am always trying new things. I would love to try these. I prefer medium to full bodied but a sampler would be fine. Thank you very much!


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Rev-Thanks for getting this organized.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

boomshay said:


> i'll take a look at my dk inventory after squids package goes out and see what i can offer up, give me a few days


Thanks for considering going again.



The Korean said:


> Rev-Thanks for getting this organized.


Thanks for starting this whole thing.

We got pleanty of people wanting to try DKs, the Demand is there, now we just need the supply... anyone got a few extra?


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

I got 3 DK Brown Toros


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

thanks for offering to go again... I PMed alanf to confirm that he actually wants to participate in this, pending on what he replies, he'd e next on the list.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Per your request, I'm confirming: brown or any med-full

Thanks.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

The Korean, I guess that makes alanf your target.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

ReV said:


> The Korean, I guess that makes alanf your target.


Only if Alanf lets me drive the Mini Cooper in his profile.....:biggrin: They will go out on Thursday.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

The Korean said:


> Only if Alanf lets me drive the Mini Cooper in his profile.....:biggrin: They will go out on Thursday.


If you ever make it out to Rockford, IL -- It's a deal!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

For any of you folks who are impatient... CC has a brown lable sampler for $12.99, a green ;able sampler for $14.99, and a one of everything sampler for $19.99


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Any or Sampler


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I would like to try the sampler please.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

glad to hear it got there OK, thanks for updating me on your status.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

tekeeladude said:


> I really appreciate it.


Russ, I got them all ready...but I'll post them on Monday. I don't want them waiting around in the PO all weekend. Hope this is okay.


----------



## cole05 (May 1, 2007)

i would like to try a couple.maduro if possible


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

not exactly... i'll put you down for one of the fuller bodied cigars though.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

update:: I've made each item in the list of cigars on post #1 a link to an example and description of the respective cigar.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Well golly Andy! Here Squid thought he was gettin' three boxes of each size! <G> Ah guess Ah no longer need to make room for 160 additional seegars... HAH!


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

I would like to try any med-full or a sampler please. I will also check at my B&M to see if they have any of these can add to the supply. Thanks!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> I would like to try any med-full or a sampler please. I will also check at my B&M to see if they have any of these can add to the supply. Thanks!


I believe that these are only offered through CubanCrafters.com...I might be wrong on that, but that's the only place I've seen em.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Labman said:


> I believe that these are only offered through CubanCrafters.com...I might be wrong on that, but that's the only place I've seen em.


Some B&M's carry them i think... its usually easy and cheaper to get them online though.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

ReV said:


> Some B&M's carry them i think... its usually easy and cheaper to get them online though.


Really? Man that's cool.

On a side note have you tried the J.L. Salazar? Man the smoke that comes out of that cigar is absolutely amazing. Very nice!


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

i've thought about trying out the JL Salazars but couldn't find a good sampler, i was very happy to see one in one of BPP's funpacks, i'll have to try it out soon


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Landed today. Very nice looking smokes and he even added a little note to try to help the smoking experience go better. Very cool man. Thanks again Kevin.


----------



## AndrewH (Jul 7, 2007)

I got a box of DK Red's coming next week (ordered one of the humidor packages that came with 25 of them). Interested in try any of the others.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

prophetic_joe said:


> Landed today. Very nice looking smokes and he even added a little note to try to help the smoking experience go better. Very cool man. Thanks again Kevin.


Excellent....Enjoy


----------



## caner (May 15, 2007)

Can you take me off the request list? A friend of mine has some he is going to let me try and I would rather let someone else get them here instead of hordeing them for myself.

Appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

consider it done, thanks


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Hey Russ (tekeeladude) your Don Kiki sampler is on the way. There are 3 Green Labels and 3 Red Labels included. I hope you enjoy! 

BTW there's no DC # with Canada Post, but the Serial No. is 1527612.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

alright folks... I'm looking for updates and anyone looking to donate some Don Kikis... anyone?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid just received a really nice sampler-pack of Don Kiki's (six of them total) from Boomshay today! No pics available as I am presently camera-less. I *really* appreciate this as I am cigarless at the moment also.

Thanks!


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

no problem squid, i really hope you enjoy them!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I received my 3 pack from the Korean today. I'll let you know what I think of them after a brief rest in my humidor.

Thanks Kevin.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Squid just received a really nice sampler-pack of Don Kiki's (six of them total) from Boomshay today! No pics available as I am presently camera-less. I *really* appreciate this as I am cigarless at the moment also.
> 
> Thanks!


What! The squid is cigarless... We can't have that. Is there anything I can do to help end this tragedy?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid mis-spoke... Or suffered from a typo... Or dyslexia... Or a mixed metaphor... Or tangled tentacles... Or something...

Ignore the "no cigars" thing...

<G>


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Add me to the list - never had the DK's but have heard nothing but good things. I prefer the more full sticks, or a sampler. I've accidentally discovered something I would have never tried by receiving it in a sampler.

Thanks ReV for the pointer!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

good deal, you're on there... now i just need some more offers... for anyone who buys CC buy the box, they are having another one of their e-mail specials right now... so go buy some DKs and send a few this way.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Sooo... who wants to donate some cigars?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

I wonder has Russ (tekeeladude) gotten the DK sampler I sent him? Has anybody seen him on lately.


----------



## Oliva fanatic (Jul 13, 2007)

do you have to be a member around here for a while to try one or is this open to anyone?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Oliva fanatic said:


> do you have to be a member around here for a while to try one or is this open to anyone?


Not really sure... I haven't tried these either just need patience as members are needed to donate cigars to those of us that have asked to sample them...

But this is a great idea I hope to see spread to other cigars!

Way to go guys!


----------



## Oliva fanatic (Jul 13, 2007)

well shoot me a pm whenever you guys get a second so i know if i can qualify for this or not...its appreciated...


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

everyone qualifies, just a matter of getting cigars... the minute i place my next order i'll be shipping to people on the list but as far as that goes, my humi's are filled to capacity at the moment... so i cant tell you when youll get to try them, but the only qualification is that you haven't tried the type you're requesting.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Sometime in the next month or so, I may order another box of the browns, or actually maybe whites. When I do this, I'd be willing to throw a few in for this. Patience is a virtue


----------



## stogiemeister (Jul 14, 2007)

I would like to try one or so (if possible). Regards


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

just a weekly bump... anyone bought any Don Kiki's lately?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

ReV you can scratch off the Brown Label for me...I just received one in a P.I.F. package from Boomshay! Man it looks awesome!! :dribble:

I'd still like to try a White Label full body sometime though.


----------



## anv1 (Apr 4, 2007)

Dear Friends from Cigar Live!
We just got the last issue from Smoke Magazine and we are happy to share with you the good news. Our Don Kiki Brown Label Toro got a 9.4/10, which makes us very proud as we do work very hard to bring you the best. We hope you all enjoy it as much as we do. Enjoy, Alberto Noguera - Cuban Crafters


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Anv1 said:


> Dear Friends from Cigar Live!
> We just got the last issue from Smoke Magazine and we are happy to share with you the good news. Our Don Kiki Brown Label Toro got a 9.4/10, which makes us very proud as we do work very hard to bring you the best. We hope you all enjoy it as much as we do. Enjoy, Alberto Noguera - Cuban Crafters


Cuban Crafters has been nice enoug to donate 3 boxes for CigarLive members. I will start including these various cigars in the tasting panel packages for easy distribution. I will also post pictures of their new cutters. The cutters look great.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Anv1 said:


> Dear Friends from Cigar Live!
> We just got the last issue from Smoke Magazine and we are happy to share with you the good news. Our Don Kiki Brown Label Toro got a 9.4/10, which makes us very proud as we do work very hard to bring you the best. We hope you all enjoy it as much as we do. Enjoy, Alberto Noguera - Cuban Crafters


That's great...congrats Alberto! I can't wait to fire up my DK Brown.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Please put me on the list for a red & brown.
Great work Alberto!!
Can't wait to try one, and I also would like to try one of the white f.b. sometime.


----------



## JTokash-cl (Jul 22, 2007)

I never heard of these until a week or so ago, then I just found this thread and thought that I'd put my name in. These Don Kiki cigars sound pretty good, so I'm game for a sampler or anything available if this is still going on.

Thanks,
-Justin


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

man CC is awsome, (want some cabinet selects!) great smokes and if your ever looking to buy a humi I *HIGHLY recommend *getting one from them, I bought one and will prob end up being buried with it I love it that much.Plus when you buy a cutter (wich i also have) they will replace it if it brakes or need sharpening. The digi hygrometer i bought from them is the only one outta 4 that is calibrated right(strait outta the box), and when ever ive bought anything from them ive always received something extra!!They are awsome..thanks for making my smoking experience more enjoyable!!!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

its going on, just waiting on a supply, there's plenty of demand... i'll take care of a few folks when i make my next CC order, but until then, no promises, this thing depends on the generosity of others.


----------



## JTokash-cl (Jul 22, 2007)

ReV said:


> its going on, just waiting on a supply, there's plenty of demand... i'll take care of a few folks when i make my next CC order, but until then, no promises, this thing depends on the generosity of others.


Fully understood and greatly appreciated, thanks for adding me to the list.

-Justin


----------



## smakudwn (Aug 3, 2007)

If this is still going on....Id like to try any of those.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Never even heard of them. I'd be interesting in a sample (med-full). That's if there's any available.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

This thing still alive?
I wouldnt mind trying some.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

I am interested in trying them. I will even do a video review of it. Thanks.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

added, i may be sending a pack out soon, i ordered some reds for a local promotion and still have some extras... anyone else want to donate?


----------



## anv1 (Apr 4, 2007)

Dear Labman,
Thank you for your kind words. We do feel very grateful for all your comments. You guys are the reason for our hard work. To bring you the best that we are able to provide. Great smokes to you all!! Alberto Noguera, Cuban Crafters


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

ReV said:


> added, i may be sending a pack out soon, i ordered some reds for a local promotion and still have some extras... anyone else want to donate?


Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

Never tried a Don Kiki. Any Brown or White Label Vintages available?

Very much appreciated!!!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

CubanLink said:


> Never tried a Don Kiki. Any Brown or White Label Vintages available?
> 
> Very much appreciated!!!


i added you to the list for a brown or white full... i might suggest that you and Labman do a white lable full bodied "vintage select" box split sometime as it isn;t likely any will come this way soon, you can see how long it takes just to get a hold of the lower end styles. Even if yall split those whites sometime, i'll leave you on the list for brown lable if you'd like...

Also, like i said last post, i split cost on some red lable robustos with a friend to give out as a promotion to get folks to come to a cigar night we were hosting and i have a few left... i got to square up with my friend on sticks and money, but i should know by this weekend what i'll have left... should be enough to send the top person on the list some...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Anv1 said:


> Dear Labman,
> Thank you for your kind words. We do feel very grateful for all your comments. You guys are the reason for our hard work. To bring you the best that we are able to provide. Great smokes to you all!! Alberto Noguera, Cuban Crafters


Read and heard several good comments about your smokes. I will post a review and hope their as good as people here are saying. Thanks for your support.


----------



## anv1 (Apr 4, 2007)

Dear Tobamon,
Thanks for your reply. We are glad to know that you have heard good comments about us. We will be looking forward to your reviews and enjoy them as much as we do. Regards, Alberto Noguera. Cuban Crafters.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

OK now where am I on the list--Hey Timm (Rev)---waz-up?


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

I always have a box of browns on hand.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

wanna send a few guado? lets get some of those folks recieving sticks in here... GoinFerSmoke; your first up, would you rather reds or browns? indymark; your next... you got a med-full preference, so i'm sure you'll be happy with either. tobacmon; your #3, no promises, but you may be up for a package soon. 

I'll be sending PMs to a few folks to get this part of the deal worked out...


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

ok, GoinFerSmoke has defered for the moment and will remain on the list for a sampler request... that leaves #2 and 3... tobacmon, its looking promising for you...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the update Timm----


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

I've heard some good things about them in the week I've known about them, I wouldn't mind trying a small medium-full sampler. I'm not picky.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

2 more out the door. indymark and tobacmon, i'll post DC's after they ship tom. they aren't comming priority because i had quite a bit to ship and i simply cant afford everything priority, and all i had was big ol' oversized boxes; but they're free. And thank Guado for the Brown Labels; He shipped those to me to send to you guys with my red labels.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the update Timm and thanks for starting this. Thank you also Guado for giving us the opportunity to try something different. I'm looking forward to the review.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

got any left of red label?


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

No problem! Enjoy them.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Is there any more?
I would like to sample a few...


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

happy1 and louistogie ... you're both on the list; but if you look at post #1, its not a short list. All i can say is sit tight and sooner or later this thing will roll back around. With that saud, anyone want to donate to the cause... i'm looking for some sort of sampler first and formost, so if anyone just has got a bunch of DKs and wouldn't mind sending out one of each kind, that'd be great. I'm also looking for brown and red lables -- alot of med-full preferences.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Alberto sent me a bunch of bundles of the Don Kikis in different labels, brown, green, etc. I plan on adding this in on the tasting panels as samplers to cut down on shipping cost. I think that might work out so we are not double shipping. I will also include the Cuban Crafters cigars he sent in with some of those packages too.

Thanks Rev and I will get a package ready for you.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Keep me in a mind guys. Should there be any thing left.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

ReV said:


> happy1 and louistogie ... you're both on the list; but if you look at post #1, its not a short list. All i can say is sit tight and sooner or later this thing will roll back around. With that saud, anyone want to donate to the cause... i'm looking for some sort of sampler first and formost, so if anyone just has got a bunch of DKs and wouldn't mind sending out one of each kind, that'd be great. I'm also looking for brown and red lables -- alot of med-full preferences.


Thanks! I look forward to it.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

*To Mark and Paul:*
Mark DC [ 0306 2400 0002 4546 8963 ]
Paul DC [ 0306 2400 0002 4546 8970 ]
*
To Stogie:*
Thanks, any help to our effort is much apprieciated.

*To EVERYONE on the list:*
Please, if you recieve DKs from someone or in a tasting panel package... or just buy some yourself, let me know to take you off the list. Its long and i'd like to keep it moving. ALSO, i keep the list in post #1 of this thread updated whenever someone is added or a package is sent. Where you are in that list is how close you are to receiving Don Kiki's through this thread. Check there to see a perspective of when you'll get the sticks. If i have extra DKs, they go to the next person in the list unless that person declines. Its slow moving, but its moving.

*To Don Kiki lovers:*
If you want to send a package, just let me know. I ask that you move down the list based on a) order and b) what you have to send based vs. what the next person on the list wants. If you'd like to just ship sticks to me and let me deal with mixing samplers and distributing, thats fine, just shoot me a PM explaining so. Just keep me updated on to who and what your sending so we can keep the list moving.

Thanks to everyone who supported us so far.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

ReV said:


> *To Mark and Paul:*
> Mark DC [ 0306 2400 0002 4546 8963 ]
> Paul DC [ 0306 2400 0002 4546 8970 ]
> *
> ...


Thanks Rev for doing this---I'll give a review when I let them rest upon arrival--Thanks Again!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Rev for putting me on the list and for your hard work


----------



## indymark (Jun 30, 2007)

I found a IED on the doorstep. (Intentional Explosive Device). THANK YOU Rev and Guado. I really apreciated the gift. I usually let the new ones rest for a month or so before I smoke them but I couldn't wait. Fired up a red label corona? Great. I usually shy away from private label smokes becauseI find them poorly constructed, harsh, bland, crap tasting. BOY was I surprised!
It was great. I was blown away by the quality. Great roll. Firm, nary a vein. Smooth, flavorful. Very nice. I plan on buying some now. 
Thank you very much. 


Great smoke.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

the smaller of the red lables is called a PANATELA (6x38) and the larger is obiously a robusto. I believe the brown labels were toros. glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Dickson (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd like to try a sampler or any for that matter. If you'll have me........


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Thanks to both Rev and Guado for the nice sampler package they sent-Like Mark stated these smokes look pretty good. I checked them out yesterday and was impressed with the construction and wrapper. Need to rest a bit but will sure be checking them out in a couple of days. 

Thanks Brothers Very Much!!!!!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

glad everything made it ok... Dickson, you're on the list.


----------



## Dickson (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank You brother!!!!!


----------



## Ron-cl (May 31, 2007)

I've never had a Don Kiki so if you have room on the list, I would be more than happy to smoke and review one or even more.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

you're on the list too...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I just finished the Corona sent by Rev & Guado and was very impressed. I will be posting a review very soon. I was not expecting very much and was blown away.......Can't wait to try the Gold Label you sent. If the White label is the better of the 3, then man what a great product. Good Job!

Thanks guy's for the package!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Is this still going on?


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

zion698 said:


> Is this still going on?


yup, two people were just taken care of.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

ReV said:


> yup, two people were just taken care of.


Cool. Can you add me to the list? I like the full body stuff, but I am will to tried anything that is available. Thanks in advance


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

zion698 said:


> Cool. Can you add me to the list? I like the full body stuff, but I am will to tried anything that is available. Thanks in advance


you're already on it, about half way up at this point.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

ReV said:


> you're already on it, about half way up at this point.


Great!!! That's good to know.:redface:


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Ok heres what i'm going to do... i haven't decided the prize yet, but i'm going to hold me a little drawing for everyone who donates Don Kiki's to my list. Everyone currently on the donors list will get 2 names in the hat automatically and everyone will get their name in the hat once for every person on the list they take care of... i'll have the cut off, lets say the end of November. The only rules are you have to post up here before you just up and send packages, you have to send to the top of this list first and try to match what they are looking for (if dont have a match for the top of the list, you may move farther down), and your package(s) has to be decent, by this i mean, i dont want you to take 6 sticks and send 2 sticks to 3 people so your name is in the hat 3 times instead of two; the whole point of this is to take care of people. If you can send a variety of sticks, that'd be better, and if you have more than 5 sticks to send, please split it up into 2 packages instead of just loading down one person; these people want to try the sticks, so send a conservative amount, but still be fair. I'd say 2-5 sticks, preferable 3 or 4 though depending on style, size, and desire of recipient. A 'sampler' must be atleast 3 sticks, each a different style. I get final say in how many entries you get, and your package must be confirmed by the recipient... i'll post this up in the contest forum...


----------



## Smoke & Aces (Sep 12, 2007)

Great idea Timm!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

ok, the prize the prize, thats what important... given it some thought and this is what it'll be... an option of one of the following: (some items may be back ordered or out of stock often, no promise on how quickly i can get the prize to you, and if for some reason they become no longer available or prices spike, i reserve the right to remove the item from the prize list)
either;
a) a box of DK white lable vintage select (full body box press) toro (6x52) - 20 
b) a box of AF Chateau Fuente (Maduro or Natural) - 20
c) 10 CAO Italia Largo & 10 CAO Brazilia Chango (both are tubos)
d) 5 Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Torpedo & 5 Casa Torano Torpedo
e) Any combo of 2 boxes from this page (basically any of the Famous exclusives, this includes but not limited to Famous Buenos Naturales & Maduritos.. and yes, you can choose 2 boxes of maduritos -- thats 80 sticks)
f) A box of Gispert Churchills (Natural - 25 or Maduro- 20)
g) 15 Oliva Serie G Figurado -- 3 5ers basically
h) Oliva Master Blends 3 Torpedo 5 Pack 
i) box of 10 Oliva Serie O Double Toro
j) 2 Oliva 6 Cigar Variety Sampler ( Link)
k) Or a substitution, combo of your choosing worked out with me because i'm just that nice....

if theres something else you're eyeing, we can work something out; most of my prizes were taken from famous-smoke.com but i can still get sticks from my B&M and what not...


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Hey Timm, you can take me off the list. Stogie tossed me some Don kikis in a blind tasting panel package. Thanks Stogie!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

thanks for the update.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I forgot about this, so im guessing its still going on.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

no interest? really? good news for those folks who've already donated i guess... come on folks, how much did those Don Kiki's cost you anyway? why not go for a chance to win a box or two of sticks? Send a few out, spread the word.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

No I still want to try some.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

louistogie said:


> No I still want to try some.


you're still on the list, i'm trying to get people to donate though... trying to get trhough this list a bit fater... don't worry, the request list is in no danger; i'll keep it going til no one wants to try them or everyone _has_ tried them.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

ReV said:


> you're still on the list, i'm trying to get people to donate though... trying to get trhough this list a bit fater... don't worry, the request list is in no danger; i'll keep it going til no one wants to try them or everyone _has_ tried them.


Thanks a lot!
I look froward to it.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

The only DK's I have left are ones I just got from Stogie. Thanks Stogie for the nice sampler...much appreciated!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

bump... i need some participation here.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

i have never tried them and would give them a try


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

no problem, i'll put you on the list.... now i just need some donors...


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

i've never tried any of these but i am always up for something new.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

you're on the list.. still need donors people... if you do it before the end of november, you'll be entered in my contest...


----------



## MangoMike (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like you've got a lot of takers and few givers. Wish I could help with the giving, but I've never tried them either. Is there still room on the "receive" list?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

ReV said:


> you're on the list.. still need donors people... if you do it before the end of november, you'll be entered in my contest...


good man...thanks!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

MangoMike said:


> Looks like you've got a lot of takers and few givers. Wish I could help with the giving, but I've never tried them either. Is there still room on the "receive" list?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


of course... hopefully, we'll get some sticks soon.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

ReV said:


> of course... hopefully, we'll get some sticks soon.


Rev- I'll take a look this weekend, I think I have a few browns in my cooler that I'll be happy to send towards someone. I'll get with you and tell you how many I have, and who I should send them to.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Ok guys, I've got 50 sticks... everyone on the top chunk of the list... i need you to say now weather you prefer Red label or Green label.... if you wish, you can pass for now and wait for brown labels to come up for grabs but at the rate this thing is moving i'd say jump on it now. I'm thinking 3 sticks each to keep it moving.... if i list you below name the 3 sticks you want... i'm thinking you have to take atleast one green ( or you can just take two reds and leave the green) but i know the reds will be in higher demand, so 2 reds and a green, 2 greens and a red, and maybe 3 greens are your three options... lets see it....

GoinFerSmoke -- sampler
cole05 -- any med-full (full preference)
bobbyg29 -- any med-full or sampler
AndrewH -- any EXCEPT red
Webmeister -- any med-full or sampler (full preference)
Oliva fanatic -- any mild-med or sampler
stogiemeister -- any or sampler
Labman -- white full
Dun killin time -- red, brown, or white full
TheScienceGuy -- any or sampler
smakudwn -- any or sampler
zion698 -- any med-full or sampler
shrtcrt -- any or sampler
CubanLink -- brown or white full
Daniel D -- any med-full or sampler


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'll take one red and one green. Pass the other one onto the next BOTL or SOTL.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Two reds and a green for me - thanks!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

One of each is fine for me as well. Let more people try them.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I thought I was on this list already?


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

i'm happy with anything! i'm not picky with free stuff


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

louistogie said:


> I thought I was on this list already?


you are, but i'm working down the list, you're just past the cut off for my first round of shipping.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

ReV said:


> you are, but i'm working down the list, you're just past the cut off for my first round of shipping.


Ohh I see, I was like, where did I go....:eeek: 
haha thanks man!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

2 reds and a green thank you!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

man, a lot of people on my list haven't been on in a while... hopefully a PM will bring them back from their 2 week vacations...

AndrewH -- any EXCEPT red
-I'm temperarily jumping you for two reasons
a) you haven't been on in over a month so i dont even know if you're still around
b) half my inventory IS red labels


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

two reds and one green for me, if possible. Thanks. Look forward to trying them.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

If someone backs out, I'll give it a go. I'm not picky but anything full bodied is preferred


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Labman, what are you doing on there? all you want is whites, you're off for this round... ok after jumping those two folks, i need two more... 

happy1 -- any or sampler
louistogie -- any or sampler

you two made this round.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> If someone backs out, I'll give it a go. I'm not picky but anything full bodied is preferred


you're on, might be a while but your on there.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

bobbyg29 has backed out, i need one more...

Dickson -- any or sampler

you made this round.


----------



## JTokash-cl (Jul 22, 2007)

zion698 said:


> I'll take one red and one green. Pass the other one onto the next BOTL or SOTL.


I agree, one red and one green will do me just fine. I can't be picky with freebies now can I? LOL

Thanks for keeping this rolling!

-Justin


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Rev


----------



## Dickson (Apr 27, 2007)

I didn't make the cut....Why do I feel like such a loser!!!!:brick:


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Give mine to BigBuddha if he's not there, I'm not backing out I'll just take a slot further down the line. Just passing it on to another BOTL!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Dickson said:


> I didn't make the cut....Why do I feel like such a loser!!!!:brick:


you DID.... see my last post... you're in buddy.

Daniel opts to switch places with bigbuddha.... that means 
BigBuddha76, you're in, what'll ya have?


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm always open to trying a new cigar and so far I've stuck with the more mild of cigars. Thanks!!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Biyobe said:


> I'm always open to trying a new cigar and so far I've stuck with the more mild of cigars. Thanks!!


your on the list.


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

ReV said:


> your on the list.


Thanks for adding me to the list ReV!!


----------



## Dickson (Apr 27, 2007)

I'M IN...I'M IN!!!!

Other than cigar cyclopedia and a few bets on sports. This is the first thing I've won. Well sorta kinda like in a round about way. 

Thanks Rev. Two Red if that's doable. If not whatever. Thanks for doing this buddy you are a true BOTL!!!!


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey ReV, i just picked up a box of Reds online so I can help share the wealth and try some of the others... I am hoping for a delivery late next week. It's a box of 25 and I would be willing to part with 15 to help keep this going!!

(I'm still waiting for the confirmation email). Let me know if I should let them keep in the humi for awhile or what I would need to do from here.

Happy Smoking!!
Jason


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Biyobe said:


> Hey ReV, i just picked up a box of Reds online so I can help share the wealth and try some of the others... I am hoping for a delivery late next week. It's a box of 25 and I would be willing to part with 15 to help keep this going!!
> 
> (I'm still waiting for the confirmation email). Let me know if I should let them keep in the humi for awhile or what I would need to do from here.
> 
> ...


hey, thanks for the support, i'm going to change your request on the list to any but red... like i said, i just got two bundles donated by Alberto over at Cuban Crafters so we're good for the moment.... let me organize where we stand over the weekend and i'll let you know who is up for a package and who is already taken care of with Alberto's donation...


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds good


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Ok guys, heres where it stands so far... once i start, i'll be sending from the top of the list down, but also starting with those who've gotten me their info... make sure the picks in bold are correct next to your name and if your name is underlined, i need you to respond to my PM with your address confirmation.... those in silver aren't eligible for the moment, but we have another donor lined up so that may change soon.

edit: those names in dark gray are being taken care of by someone else, the name of the person who will be sending to you should appear on the same line as your name, get with that person.

GoinFerSmoke *2 reds - 1 green*
cole05 
AndrewH 
Webmeister *2 reds - 1 green*
Oliva fanatic 
stogiemeister 
Labman 
smokin_cgars87 *1 red - 2 green*
TheScienceGuy *1 red - 1 green*
smakudwn *1 red - 2 green*
zion698 *1 red - 1 green*
shrtcrt *1 red - 1 green*
CubanLink *2 reds - 1 green*
BigBuddha76 *2 reds - 1 green*
happy1 *2 reds - 1 green*
louistogie *2 reds - 1 green*
Dickson *2 reds*
Ron -- Biyobe 
dravensghost -- Biyobe 
Dun killin time -- The Korean
MangoMike -- Biyobe 
Daniel D
Biyobe


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

ok guys, i got Biyobe lined up to donate some red label robustos, anyone who didn't make round 1, jump in now and you'll get 3 red label robustos each. next three folks are up... dont know if you want in on this Dun killin time.

Ron 
dravensghost 
Dun killin time


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

MangoMike ... you're in


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Ron, MangoMike and dravensghost, please PM so I can get these out to you as soon as I receive. Enjoy


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Biyobe said:


> Ron, MangoMike and dravensghost, please PM so I can get these out to you as soon as I receive. Enjoy


Shoot them all a PM because not everyone checks this thread... we'll give it a little while for them to check the forum.


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

ReV said:


> Shoot them all a PM because not everyone checks this thread... we'll give it a little while for them to check the forum.


I've sent the PM to all of them.. now we wait. I did see that Ron and dravensghost have their bomb/pass address in their profile. Should I wait for the respond?


----------



## MangoMike (Mar 4, 2007)

Biyobe said:


> I've sent the PM to all of them.. now we wait. I did see that Ron and dravensghost have their bomb/pass address in their profile. Should I wait for the respond?


I just responded with my address. Appreciate the smokes, and looking forward to trying the Don Kikis.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Biyobe said:


> I've sent the PM to all of them.. now we wait. I did see that Ron and dravensghost have their bomb/pass address in their profile. Should I wait for the respond?


yes, just make sure that they are still interested, happy with the selection you're sending, still active members, and expecting the package...


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

ReV said:


> yes, just make sure that they are still interested, happy with the selection you're sending, still active members, and expecting the package...


Easy enough and I have MangoMike confirmed. Just need to hear from the other two. The Reds will arrive on the 8th so there is a little time to hear back.


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

I have heard back from everybody and my delivery of Red Labels should be to me on the 8th. I will take them home, inspect, re-package and have 3 reds on the way to each of you. I'll PM you with the delivery confirmation number. Enjoy and Happy Smoking!! Jason

Ron 
dravensghost 
MangoMike


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks i look forward to it
always enjoy trying new smokes


----------



## MangoMike (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you Jason...

Mike


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Still need address confirmation PMs from these guys:
GoinFerSmoke 
Dickson 

And i need confirmation PMs in general from these guys:
cole05 
Oliva fanatic 
stogiemeister 
smakudwn


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Update: I'm waiting on a package of Priority boxes to come in the mail so i can start sending, i'll do this 5 at a time so that my budget can take the expence and i'm starting at the top of the list with those of you who have confirmed both your picks and your addresses... I'll post names and DCs once things go out. thanks


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Ron, dravensghost, Dun killin time

The Don Kiki Red Labels have been received  I went to the post office to get some of the priority VHS sized boxes and they don't carry then in the stores. I tried about 3 different packing/shipping places and all wanted $3.00 plus per box. I ordered some priority VHS size boxes online from USPS.com for free and they'll be here in about 7 days... I'm guessing a little sooner. Are you cool with waiting until mid next week for me to send them out? Unless of course I can find some boxes cheaper  I'll keep ya updated and let me know if mid-next week is cool!! Sorry for the delay..... Jason


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thats fine with me
ill be out of town this weekend anyways


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Oops... this should have been address to MangoMike. I guess Dun killin time is already being taken care of 

jason



Biyobe said:


> Hey Ron, dravensghost, Dun killin time
> 
> The Don Kiki Red Labels have been received  I went to the post office to get some of the priority VHS sized boxes and they don't carry then in the stores. I tried about 3 different packing/shipping places and all wanted $3.00 plus per box. I ordered some priority VHS size boxes online from USPS.com for free and they'll be here in about 7 days... I'm guessing a little sooner. Are you cool with waiting until mid next week for me to send them out? Unless of course I can find some boxes cheaper  I'll keep ya updated and let me know if mid-next week is cool!! Sorry for the delay..... Jason


----------



## MangoMike (Mar 4, 2007)

Biyobe said:


> Oops... this should have been address to MangoMike. I guess Dun killin time is already being taken care of
> 
> jason


No problem Jason...

Mike


----------



## Ron-cl (May 31, 2007)

Sounds great to me...I will be out of town this weekend too. I apologize for not being around the site lately but in March the job changed and I am hitting 60+ hours a week and don't get to see the net much during the day...at night I only get to see the inside of my eyelids.

Thanks!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Awsome... now i just need to hear from:
cole05 
Oliva fanatic 
stogiemeister 

and we'll be good.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Dun Killin Time, I didn't forget about this, but work has been a bit of a battle lately. I will get your package out tommorrow morning.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

no problem at all!!! and thanks!!


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Well gentleman... deliveries are on the way!!!

dravensghost - 0307 1790 0000 7870 3882
ron - 0307 1790 0000 7870 3899
MangoMike - 0307 1790 0000 7870 3875

Enjoy and give me your thoughts on the little something extra in each package (along with the 3 Don Kiki Red Labels) 

jason


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

will do 
thanks much


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd like to try some, no preference as to which ones. I've only had a few cigars, but if you say they're good, I'll take your word.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

stig, you're on the list... as for everyone else... i just got my priority boxes in today... hopefully i'll have the first 5 out by early next week... righht now, unless one of the 3 guys i mentioned last respond, the 5 folks up are:

GoinFerSmoke
Webmeister
smokin_cgars87
TheScienceGuy
smakudwn


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Biyobe said:


> Well gentleman... deliveries are on the way!!!
> 
> dravensghost - 0307 1790 0000 7870 3882
> ron - 0307 1790 0000 7870 3899
> ...


dravensghost
ron
MangoMike
Dun Killin Time

you guys make sure to confirm your hit on this thread; i'm running my contest through the end of November so i need hit confirmations for all packages sent....

this goes for everyone though, its nice to know that you received your end OK. Its not hard to just throw a 'got it, thanks' up on the thread.

thanks.


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey ReV, I've got a few more Reds (3-6) I can get out if you'd like (just waiting on my shipment of USPS boxes).


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

ReV said:


> dravensghost
> ron
> MangoMike
> Dun Killin Time
> ...


there's a contest?? i'm always game for a challenge


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Biyobe said:


> Hey ReV, I've got a few more Reds (3-6) I can get out if you'd like (just waiting on my shipment of USPS boxes).


thanks, but i dont really have much of a list right now... i got Daniel D and Stig if you really want to kill my list...

you are in the contest when the folks your sending the DKs to confirm the hit, thats it.


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

ReV said:


> thanks, but i dont really have much of a list right now... i got Daniel D and Stig if you really want to kill my list...
> 
> you are in the contest when the folks your sending the DKs to confirm the hit, thats it.


It's your call. I'm more than happy to help spread the Don Kiki's... I've enjoyed them so far 

So once they confirm the DK's... how/what do I possible get to win  I'm a whore for contests :redface:


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Well, PM the two guys i mentioned and see if they are interested. As for the contest, its a drawing for folks that donate... the link to the contest page is below, but you're basically already entered, just hope luck is on your side....
Link to Contest

as for anyone who wants to donate to enter the contest, we've never run into the problem of not having a list to donate too before, we're moving too smoothly, if you want in this contest but there just isn't anyone to donate to, PM me and we'll work it out.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Biyobe: I can't reply to you in PM (not enough posts, argh).

Sure, that sounds great.

Have these been in your humidor long? I'm pretty new to cigars, and I'm finding the hardest part about cigars is waiting and waiting and letting them age/rehumidify a bit. :sweat:


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

stig said:


> Biyobe: I can't reply to you in PM (not enough posts, argh).
> 
> Sure, that sounds great.
> 
> Have these been in your humidor long? I'm pretty new to cigars, and I'm finding the hardest part about cigars is waiting and waiting and letting them age/rehumidify a bit. :sweat:


They have been in there for about a week, week and a half. I'm still waiting on boxes from USPS so it would probably be next week before I could get them shipped. I think the humidity should be fine


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

ReV said:


> dravensghost
> ron
> MangoMike
> Dun Killin Time
> ...


'got it, thanks'

No really, thanks The Korean & Rev!!


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey ReV, I got the "good to go" back from Daniel D and Stig... I should be able to get them out early next week.


----------



## MangoMike (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll let y'all know as soon as they arrive. Really looking forward to trying these. Thanks one and all....

Mike


----------



## MangoMike (Mar 4, 2007)

Got home from work a few minutes ago and found a very nice gift, three Don Kiki Reds, and bonus Vibe. You guys are fantastic. I really appreciate this and hope to be able to return the favor soon.

Mike


----------



## Ron-cl (May 31, 2007)

YAHOOOOO!!! And I don't mean the search engine, but just received the Don Kikis and an extra Vibe. Thanks guys I really, really appreciate them and will let you know how I liked them.

Thanks again!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

i got my don kikis this weekend
thanks a lot 
cant wait to try them


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Hey, first five went out.... everyone is getting 3 sticks, those of you who opted for 2, i threw in a little Famous Buenos Madurito just to keep it somewhat even...
DCs:::
GoinFerSmoke [ 0306 1070 0000 0534 2867 ]
smakudwn [ 0306 1070 0000 0534 2829 ]
smokin_cgars87 [ 0306 1070 0000 0534 2874 ]
TheScienceGuy [ 0306 1070 0000 0534 2843 ]
Webmeister [ 0306 1070 0000 0534 2836 ]


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

so are there any awards in this post
should i give biyobe a pass or bomb award for those don kiki red?


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Stig and Daniel D... I will be sending these out today and will post DC# as soon as I have them. J


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Biyobe said:


> Hey Stig and Daniel D... I will be sending these out today and will post DC# as soon as I have them. J


Packages are enroute.

Stig - DC#0307 1790 0000 7863 5763
Daniel D - DC# 0307 1790 0000 7863 5749


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Is this still open or closed? I've never tried any one these smokes and would not mind giving them a try


----------



## sandsman1-cl (Nov 20, 2007)

i just ordered a box of brown label churhhills i been lookin at them for two months and sayin i bet there not bad haha ---should be here tomorrow


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice, can't wait!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

dravensghost said:


> so are there any awards in this post
> should i give biyobe a pass or bomb award for those don kiki red?


at one point i had said its a itrader rating, but i think a bomb award is more appropriate... if you'd like to, just put your sender up for a bomb award, but its not required.



baboruger said:


> Is this still open or closed? I've never tried any one these smokes and would not mind giving them a try


its open, always open... you're on the list.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

sandsman1 said:


> i just ordered a box of brown label churhhills i been lookin at them for two months and sayin i bet there not bad haha ---should be here tomorrow


you wont be let down... but in case you are, put them up for trade here; the brown labels can be hard to come by and a lot of people like em.


----------



## sandsman1-cl (Nov 20, 2007)

hey rev i dont mind sharin acouple if you got someone thats wants to try them out ill send out three in a box for a taste test ive never tried one so i dont know what to expect but i grabbed the churchills -- let me know sands


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Biyobe said:


> Packages are enroute.


Woot, can't wait, thanks a lot Jason.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

sandsman1 said:


> hey rev i dont mind sharin acouple if you got someone thats wants to try them out ill send out three in a box for a taste test ive never tried one so i dont know what to expect but i grabbed the churchills -- let me know sands


if you'd like... i'll keep you in mind down the line; for right now i think we're good though. thanks man.


----------



## sandsman1-cl (Nov 20, 2007)

ok thought id offer since you where lookin for some brown labels seeya sands


----------



## JTokash-cl (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi ReV (Timm),

Thanks for the cigars, they arrived today safe and sound. That red label looks good enough to eat, I can't wait to spark it up and give it a try.

What would you say the red and green labels compare to so I have a rough idea as to what to expect?

Thanks again,
-Justin


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Whoa, off topic, but you're in State College, PA? That's where I was born, while my dad was a professor at Penn State.


----------



## JTokash-cl (Jul 22, 2007)

stig said:


> Whoa, off topic, but you're in State College, PA? That's where I was born, while my dad was a professor at Penn State.


Nice to meet you. Yes, I've been here since 2004. I have about 10-12 months to go and I'll finish up with a PhD. If you haven't been here recently, I can imagine that you would be in for a surprise. The town is growing very fast (it has been noticeable even in the short time that I've been here). Sadly though, out of all the places that I've lived, this place has the highest cost of living. Feel free to PM me if you care to chat off this thread.

Kind regards,
-Justin


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

TheScienceGuy said:


> Hi ReV (Timm),
> 
> Thanks for the cigars, they arrived today safe and sound. That red label looks good enough to eat, I can't wait to spark it up and give it a try.
> 
> ...


the green is mild, the red is med.... cant really compare to anything else.


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Received, thanks Biyobe!


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Not at my apartment right now, visiting home during Thanksgiving break, but can't wait to see them in my mailbox when I head back tomorrow afternoon.

EDIT: Got them, they look great, thanks! Thanks a lot for the extra Vibe Corojo, too, I won't forget this.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Damnit!!! I coulda sworn I had gotten onto this list like 4 months ago!!! Anyways I would like to try any sampler of Don Kikki pls.


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

stig said:


> Not at my apartment right now, visiting home during Thanksgiving break, but can't wait to see them in my mailbox when I head back tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> EDIT: Got them, they look great, thanks! Thanks a lot for the extra Vibe Corojo, too, I won't forget this.


Hey ReV, Stig did receive his sampler if you'd like to change him from in process to received


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Seems kinda weird asking for a handout, however here I am.
The BROWN LABEL FIGURADO sounds like something I would like to try but beggars cant be choosy. Thanks in advance


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

ok, everyone is up to date.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

ReV said:


> ok, everyone is up to date.


Tim should something be on the way to me? If I was overlooked some how don't worry about it. Just move on to the next group of guys. Thanks either way.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

zion698 said:


> Tim should something be on the way to me? If I was overlooked some how don't worry about it. Just move on to the next group of guys. Thanks either way.


no, you're up next... i cant afford all 15 priority mailbox shipments at once so i broke it up into groups of 5. the first 5 were shipped a few weeks ago, the next should go out soon.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

ReV said:


> no, you're up next... i cant afford all 15 priority mailbox shipments at once so i broke it up into groups of 5. the first 5 were shipped a few weeks ago, the next should go out soon.


Understood Tim. Looking forward to it.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

if there is any left, i'd like to try either type. i'm not very picky (especially when they're free). if i like, you have my word that i WILL buy and pay it forward. :teacher:


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> if there is any left, i'd like to try either type. i'm not very picky (especially when they're free). if i like, you have my word that i WILL buy and pay it forward. :teacher:


you're on the list


----------



## MangoMike (Mar 4, 2007)

I really enjoyed my Red DK's and would like to donate some to be passed out. Are these still needed, who should I send them to?

Thanks for a great idea...

Mike


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

MangoMike said:


> I really enjoyed my Red DK's and would like to donate some to be passed out. Are these still needed, who should I send them to?
> 
> Thanks for a great idea...
> 
> Mike


Sorry, i completely missed this... i got 4 now that may need to be taken care of:
baboruger -- any or sampler
Lok17 -- any or sampler
canney -- any or sampler (brown label figurado preferred)
mjohnsoniii -- any or sampler

if you want, i got most of the list, just a matter of waiting til Christmas is over to ship the cigars out.


----------



## MangoMike (Mar 4, 2007)

Glad to hear from you. I will have to order some DK's. I got all Red's, is that what I should order, or doesn't it matter?

Mike


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

order whatever you'd like, beggars cant be choosers. This is your purchase and whatever you can donate will be great.


----------



## MangoMike (Mar 4, 2007)

Sounds good. I'm leaving soon to spend Christmas with my daughter and will get back to this after I return...

Mike


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

I have one each of green and red I am willing to part with. But trying to ship right now would be hell :arghhhh: 

I can ship them out on Thursday the 27th if anyone is interested.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

cybervee said:


> I have one each of green and red I am willing to part with. But trying to ship right now would be hell :arghhhh:
> 
> I can ship them out on Thursday the 27th if anyone is interested.


if i may, i'd like to take you up on that. :teacher:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

That works for me. Who ever is keeping track I've got mjohnsoniii taken care of. I'll ship on the 27th as posted.

mjohnsoniii - please PM me with your shipping info. I can't reply yet as I have less than the required number of posts, so I'll post here if I get the info.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

haha, that was easy... thanks


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

We aim to please ..............

:teacher:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> if i may, i'd like to take you up on that. :teacher:


mjohnsoniii - Sounds good. Thanks. Like I said, it won't be shipped out until Thursday (maybe Wed) of next week, after the Christmas rush is over. I'm probably going to put something in in addition to the 2 DK's.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

sounds good. thanks, Mike


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Package went out today to mjohnsoniii - DC# 0305 2710 0002 7180 1272

:biggrin:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Will be looking for it. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i have never heard of them. if you have extra that would be sweet. any kind. thanks


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

You're on the list... to everyone on the list, sorry i'm being so slow with the shipping, i'm still recovering from the holidays... i have 2 contest prizes and about 7 of these packages to send out... hopefully all will go out very soon.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Take your time, this is such a nice thing, and completely up to you. If you send out in 6 months fine with me!~


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been wanting to try these. Can I get on the list for browns or a sampler?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Id love to get on the list! Ive heard about don kikis and am very interested in tryin them. Im open to anything more medium to full, perhaps maduro.

thanks!!!

Deuce


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

hey Rev,
i received the DKs. thanks.

hey Mike,
like i said, i smoked the DK Green and it took a little time to get into it, but i did and really enjoyed it. i'm gonna "ask" wifey :sweat: if i can buy a bundle to keep in the humi *AND* pay it forward. thanks again, Mike.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

I THINK these are the eligible people, for some reason i can only view thispage and the first page of the thread... if anyone wants to send some out, look through the last few pages and make sure no one is sending to these folks, then feel free to set it up with them. 

Biyobe -- any mild-med EXCEPT red
baboruger -- any or sampler
Lok17 -- any or sampler
canney -- any or sampler (brown label figurado preferred)
karmaz00 -- any or sampler
DOZER -- brown or sampler
deuce -- any med-full or sampler


----------



## MangoMike (Mar 4, 2007)

I've got baboruger covered, should go out in a day or two. I'll post when it's shipped.

Mike


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

I would love to try a red or brown if the offer is still open, thanks.


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

very cool, if this is still going on I would love to try any of the line, or a sampler.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

yall are on the list


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

ReV said:


> I THINK these are the eligible people, for some reason i can only view thispage and the first page of the thread... if anyone wants to send some out, look through the last few pages and make sure no one is sending to these folks, then feel free to set it up with them.
> 
> Biyobe -- any mild-med EXCEPT red
> baboruger -- any or sampler
> ...


yep i'm still around and looking forward to trying some new DK's (other than the box of Reds I shared/smoked)


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

This is great, I would like to try them please. any or sampler. I really look forward to trying them. Let me know if I need to write a review.

Major thanks!


----------



## MangoMike (Mar 4, 2007)

baboruger, your sticks are packaged and I'll get them to the Post Office tomorrow morning. I'll send a tracking number tomorrow night.

Enjoy...

Mike


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

if you could delay mine till last that would be great im leaving for vacation, no one will be here. wont be home till feb 3. usually takes a while to get here anyway


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

karmaz00 said:


> if you could delay mine till last that would be great im leaving for vacation, no one will be here. wont be home till feb 3. usually takes a while to get here anyway


dont worry, no one has picked you up to send to yet. my list is only a list of requests, we need donors to make it happen. right now, i have a bunch of packages in the works, but they are all for the top half of the list. I'll let you know when we get around to you.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

MangoMike said:


> baboruger, your sticks are packaged and I'll get them to the Post Office tomorrow morning. I'll send a tracking number tomorrow night.
> 
> Enjoy...
> 
> Mike


Thanks


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

ok thanks.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

MangoMike said:


> I've got baboruger covered, should go out in a day or two. I'll post when it's shipped.
> 
> Mike


Got them, very cool!! Thanks!


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

*shipping*



ReV said:


> yall are on the list


Do you need and $$ for shipping?


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

chubno said:


> Do you need and $$ for shipping?


No, we need nothing from you for this... the point is that you get to try the sticks with nothing to loose. At the same time, i'm not to the point of shipping to you, i still have 7 folks waiting for packages from me that were donated by Cuban Crafters. No telling when you'll get your pack, just a matter of when the donations get down to you.

Also, i plan to get the rest of the packs out soon, guys, anyone who was told they were up before christmas, i'll be getting those out in the next few weeks. At that point i will asses whats left and see if anyone else will get some from my package.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

hey i would like to give the don kikis a test run if possible? can i get in on some of that action? put me down for the most flavorful~!

this is a really cool thing you guys are doing. thanks a lot!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Guys, i really have to apologize for how long this is taking. My only excuse is that i just let this get away from me, i thought i was busy over the holidays, but this semesters is killing me and the chunk of time i need to label, package and ship however many packages i need to just hasn't come up. I think i may be able to get these put together next weekend (for those of you who I was sending to anyways)... I know these cigars are free to yall and you're being very patient about receiving them, but these are Alberto's cigars donated to the cause; so really they're already yalls cigars just aging in my humidor. Everyone left of the group i was sending to, i'll be adding a Brown Label churchill into your packs just for being so patient about this. Anyrate, i just want to assure you guys i haven't forgotten about you and these should go out soon. Anyone who came along after the group i'm sending to, hang in there, we'll get some more donors soon enough.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

cool, glad to hear this is still going.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

ReV said:


> Guys, i really have to apologize for how long this is taking. My only excuse is that i just let this get away from me, i thought i was busy over the holidays, but this semesters is killing me and the chunk of time i need to label, package and ship however many packages i need to just hasn't come up. I think i may be able to get these put together next weekend (for those of you who I was sending to anyways)... I know these cigars are free to yall and you're being very patient about receiving them, but these are Alberto's cigars donated to the cause; so really they're already yalls cigars just aging in my humidor. Everyone left of the group i was sending to, i'll be adding a Brown Label churchill into your packs just for being so patient about this. Anyrate, i just want to assure you guys i haven't forgotten about you and these should go out soon. Anyone who came along after the group i'm sending to, hang in there, we'll get some more donors soon enough.


No problem at all.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I would love to try some mild ones I have heard good things about the DK but never tried them 

Thank you 
Joe


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I love the DK Browns. I am going to Miami next month and plan on stopping by and stocking up!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Ok, i had planned to get these together before i headed to texas, but i cant get to the inner pages of this thread.... somewhere around page 5, i have a post that has a detailed list of who i was sending to and what they were going to receive. If anyone can get to this post and quote it to the last page, that would be tremendously helpful.

Also, jam, you're added to the list.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

I have to confess, I've never heard of Don Kiki's before I saw this thread. However - like all cigars - I would love to try them if they're available. Especially if they're in the medium-full range.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I'd love to try the Brown or any that you can send 

Thanks


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

Sign me up! I'm interested in trying anything.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

ReV said:


> Ok, i had planned to get these together before i headed to texas, but i cant get to the inner pages of this thread.... somewhere around page 5, i have a post that has a detailed list of who i was sending to and what they were going to receive. If anyone can get to this post and quote it to the last page, that would be tremendously helpful.
> 
> Also, jam, you're added to the list.


Rev - try http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3661&page=5 for page 5. Change the 5 in the link above to whatever page you are looking for. It works for me!


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

I've only heard about them, would love to try them. 
So if you would put me down for anything or a sampler would be even better...


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

Oops, nevermind


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

From page 6 - this is the list of that group of shipments going out.



ReV said:


> Ok guys, heres where it stands so far... once i start, i'll be sending from the top of the list down, but also starting with those who've gotten me their info... make sure the picks in bold are correct next to your name and if your name is underlined, i need you to respond to my PM with your address confirmation.... those in silver aren't eligible for the moment, but we have another donor lined up so that may change soon.
> 
> edit: those names in dark gray are being taken care of by someone else, the name of the person who will be sending to you should appear on the same line as your name, get with that person.
> 
> ...


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> From page 6 - this is the list of that group of shipments going out.


thats exactly what i'm looking for, thanks so much.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

you 4 other guys have been added to my llist and it looks like from that last group, the 'upnext list' is:

zion698 1 red - 1 green
shrtcrt 1 red - 1 green
CubanLink 2 reds - 1 green
BigBuddha76 2 reds - 1 green
happy1 2 reds - 1 green
louistogie 2 reds - 1 green
Dickson 2 reds


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

cole05 
Oliva fanatic
stogiemeister 

also, i need confirmation from these guys that they're still on the list.... they never responded to my PMs last time... i sent at least 3


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'd like to try any of them


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you for keeping this going. I am looking forward to trying one of these! 

More review material!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

I would like to try one..........Thanks


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Oops, nevermind


ReV,
I am still interested in trying any of them. The post above was when I tried to post the list you asked for, posted the wrong thing and couldn't delete the whole message

You probably took it as me withdrawing my interest, so I wanted to clarify.

Thanks.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

ok, you other guys are on the list too... and i knew what you meant, mojo, you're on the list.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I would like to try any of the DK's:dribble:


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Don KiKi's. I've always wanted to try one of the brown labels.


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

I'd like to try any med-full. Never, ever had a DK. Honest. Seriously. OK, now it sounds like I'm joking but I'm not.

Thanks!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

sounds good.
you can take a red off my list.
i'll just try one red and one green.
so other people can get some sooner.


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Hola ReV, I haven't been around for awhile, too damn busy at work lately!! Just checking if this is still going on and if the list is still going 

Jason


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Biyobe said:


> Hola ReV, I haven't been around for awhile, too damn busy at work lately!! Just checking if this is still going on and if the list is still going
> 
> Jason


Slowly but surely... no donors lately, i'm about to take out the 7 confirmed from way back when and after that, we'll just have to wait on more donors.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Rev you can take me off the list,I've been bomb with some so share the wealth with the other brothers who havn't tried them


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

I would really love to try any of these. I like a full cigar, but I'm down to try anything. If anyone has a few extras I'd greatly appreciate.:dribble:


----------



## Chulo (Mar 22, 2008)

I would also love to try these, never heard of these, they sound interesting. Would love to try the red and brown labels (med-full) Thanks


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Ugh, so... After a long and time consuming semester, and the vacation after the fact, I finally have time to sit down and sort through this mess. I'm putting together the packs tonight and they should be going out in the morning. I'll be throwing a bonus stick from my stash to make up for the absurd amount of time that has passed since I first told you 6 that you'd be getting your cigars as well. The folks that'll be shipping out tomorrow are as follows: 

zion698 
shrtcrt 
CubanLink 
BigBuddha76 
louistogie 
Dickson 

Thanks for being so patient guys.

Also, I still need donors to send to the rest of the folks on the list; this list is steadily growing but no one is bombing. Just pick someone on the list after the 7 folks I just listed and send them some Don Kiki's and let me know on this thread.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Is it to late to get in on this deal?


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

chip19 said:


> Is it to late to get in on this deal?


nope, the list is on going... I'm taken out the next 6 up right now, but as long as you're on the list, you'll eventually get to try these sticks; we just need botls kind enough to bomb people on the list. I'll add you to the end of the list.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

if that's the case, i'd love to give them a try. anything would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## MsprinM (Apr 11, 2008)

I hate that my second post on this forum would be me asking for freebies but hey im not proud.

Id be happy with just one of anything.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello
I wouldn't mind trying any Don KIKI - I have never had Don Ks - I like full bodied cigars.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

you three are on the list


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Don Kiki's?
what are these like?
I am a fan of mild / mediums if at all possible?


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Rojo Camacho said:


> Don Kiki's?
> what are these like?
> I am a fan of mild / mediums if at all possible?


alright, you're on the list.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

awesome, thanks ReV


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Brown or Sampler

Thanks for the offer!


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> Brown or Sampler
> 
> Thanks for the offer!


You're on the list.


----------



## eneyman-cl (May 29, 2008)

Any or Sampler for me, never tried Don Kiki's and have been looking for good decent priced smokes to try out.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Tim for the Don Kiki sample. There was a naked petit maduro looking smoke in the package. What is it?


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

the unbanded one was a famous madurito, another great but cheap stick.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

ReV said:


> the unbanded one was a famous madurito, another great but cheap stick.


Somking the brown label right now. I must say I'm a bit suprised. Its actually pretty good. Thanks again Tim.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I signed up for the free Don Kikis along time ago. Nothing happened I still have never tried one.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

baba said:


> I signed up for the free Don Kikis along time ago. Nothing happened I still have never tried one.


You can view the progress of things on the first post of this thread.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showpost.php?p=43654&postcount=1


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

canney said:


> You can view the progress of things on the first post of this thread.
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showpost.php?p=43654&postcount=1


Thanks for catching that canney, I missed the question. Check it out guys, I can't very well buy cigars for every person on the list; I could hardly afford to ship out all the cigars that Cuban Crafters donated to the cause. This little venture depends on others donating cigars to the cause by bombing members on the list. At this point, I'm looking to hand over the list to another volunteer. I still have some Green Labels donated by Cuban Crafters in my cooler; I'll ship these in bulk to whoever will take over the list so that they can pair them with other Don Kiki's and ship them to folks still waiting on the list. I guess I should say that whoever wants to take over must have joined in 07 and be in good standing, as to insure that I leave this in good hands. Anyone want to step up?


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I am always up to try something new.....I will sample anything you care to send...I have never even heard of these before seeing this thread.....but I have room int he humi if they are decent.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

any or sampler...thanks man!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

this is the first I've heard of this too... oh well.. 
sounds like something to slide into a bomb, box pass, trade, etc


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

Could I still get in and try one of these?


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

me too actually i was just looking at these on a website i havnt really heard much about them i was planning on doing research if you do have a few or a box or anything it would be great. please PM me


----------



## allenrs (Oct 15, 2008)

I want to added to the list if I can.I just need 1 med to full bodied smoke.I want o try them but MY money is short and I don't want to buy something I may not care for.thanks


----------

